# Will it bloom??



## Erythrone (Apr 21, 2011)

Do you think it will bloom?







Since it is a Phrag Andean Tears I would be very very very happy!


----------



## Heather (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks good to me!


----------



## Shiva (Apr 21, 2011)

That's a bud coming up. As for your question, we'll have to wait. Good luck!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 21, 2011)

I cross my fingers!


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 21, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> Do you think it will bloom?


OF COURSE it will bloom!


----------



## etex (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes,it will bloom.We'd love to see the pic when it does


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 21, 2011)

The truth is that I am afraid about bud blast since it is a kovachii hybrid and since so few Phrags Andean Tears have flowered yet...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2011)

Good Luck.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 21, 2011)

Shhhhh! It will hear you...:rollhappy:

Fingers crossed for blooming! Best of luck. :clap:


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 12, 2011)

2 buds. The first one is now opening. It is really a big bud.... 6 cm long by 4 cm wide! I now see the pink petals inside....


----------



## Shiva (Jun 12, 2011)

Awright, yeah! :rollhappy:


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 12, 2011)

Can't wait to see the flowers!:drool:

Paphman910


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2011)

Yes keep us posted.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 12, 2011)

Waiting.......


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 13, 2011)

Exciting! I can't wait to see the blooms.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 14, 2011)

nail biter!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 17, 2011)

The flower is still changing a lot everyday. I will take the picture soon. A very very very large flower.


----------



## Trimorph (Jun 22, 2011)

Sounds gorgeous!
Did you already taken a picture?

Tobias


----------



## Heather (Jun 22, 2011)

Ack! The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## Shiva (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow! The inside of the lip is fabulous. Well done. How big is the flower and the size of the plant?


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 22, 2011)

NS: 12,5 cm

The flower is 15 cm "tall".

The longest leaves: 45 cm long, but they are curved so the clump is 45 cm large I would say. The clump is 25 cm tall. The stem with the flower: near 45 cm tall. Multigowths. 

I am not waiting for the second bloom...


----------



## Shiva (Jun 22, 2011)

Merci!


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow! I love the color of the pouch and the spots on the inside of the pouch!
:clap:
Paphman910


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2011)

Especially love the pouch.


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow! There is nothing to not love about this.


----------



## Heather (Jun 23, 2011)

Oooh, that's crazy!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 23, 2011)

I would be happy with that one.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! I like that one too! Very nice!


----------

